# Spod Rute



## Thorsten1953 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Spod Rute. 

Ich wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir Empfehlungen und Berichte Schreiben könntet. 
Eine 12ft mit 5lbs wäre optimal. 

Danke schonmal im voraus. 
Thorsten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Hi. Ich hatte eine Spod Rute von Free Spirit (Launcher). Die Rute wirft sehr weit und ich war sehr zufrieden damit. Durch vereinsinterne Futterbeschränkungen fristete sie dann leider ein Schattendasein im Keller und ich habe sie verkauft.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trickyfisher (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Hi, ich denke zwar, mich beim karpfenangeln recht gut auszukennen aber was ist eine spotrute und wozu braucht man die?


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Die benützt man, um Futterraketen, oder Sbombs weit und zielgenau zu werfen. Ob es aber spezielle und damit nicht wirklich billige Spod Rods sein müssen, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Mit tut es da eine richtig kräftige, aber preiswerte Spinnrute aus dem Meeresbereich auch.


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



Andal schrieb:


> Die benützt man, um Futterraketen, oder Sbombs weit und zielgenau zu werfen. Ob es aber spezielle und damit nicht wirklich billige Spod Rods sein müssen, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Mit tut es da eine richtig kräftige, aber preiswerte Spinnrute aus dem Meeresbereich auch.



Genau so sieht es aus#6. Warum soll die "Futterschleuder" teurer sein als die eigentliche Angelrute?
Es sei denn, man hat sowieso eine (längere) Welsrute.
Die Rute sollte nur kräftig sein und halbwegs werfen können.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Danke für die Antworten. 
Ich angel auf eine Distanz vom ca 80m. 
Hab es mit der wallerrute versucht komme aber nicht zielgenau auf meinen platz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ich habe zunächst eine einfache Brandungsrute eingesetzt. Das ging von der Wurfweite her ganz gut, war aber ab einer gewissen Wurfanzahl etwas anstrengend. Für kleinere Futterraketen kann man auch eine kräftige Karpfenrute nehmen. Nutzt man eine Spodrute aber regelmäßig, dann macht sie sich schon bezahlt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phatfunky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ich habe zwar keine (für meine tatsächliche Bedürfnisse bis ca 60-70m reicht meine 100g Hechtrute) sehe es aber ähnlich. Habe mir auch überlegt eine gebrauchte Brandungsrute zu kaufen, denn wie ich es sehe, sind sie für die Aufgabe genau gemacht (bloß mit Blei statt Spomb). 
Lustig dass ihr vom Wallerruten redet, denn in UK werden Spodruten  nicht selten als Wallerruten eingesetzt. Kann man sicher machen allerdings hat eine gute Wallerrute eher eine parabolische Aktion was wohl auf die Genauigkeit auswirken wird. Daher denke ich eine Brandungsrute sei eher geeignet. Aber wie gesagt, null Erfahrung, nur Theorie meinerseits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Eine Brandungsrute geht dafür schon. Sie ist nur relativ schwer, wenn man nicht gerade ein hochpreisiges Modell nimmt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ich hab ne Fox impact spot medium und werf die mit der normalen karpfenrute mit 3lbs weiter, als ich meine montagen mit der selben rute werfen kann. Wüsste nicht, warum man sich nochmal ne extra rute kaufen und mitschleppen sollte.
Zur not ne kleine spomb kaufen und drei mal mehr werfen, dafür 100€ sparen.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Ich angel auf eine Distanz vom ca 80m.
> Hab es mit der wallerrute versucht komme aber nicht zielgenau auf meinen platz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



80m mit einer Futterrakete kriegt man das überhaupt hin?

Mit PVA Säckchen an einer 3,5lbs Karpfenrute schaffe ich gerade so 60m.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 80m mit einer Futterrakete kriegt man das überhaupt hin?
> 
> Mit PVA Säckchen an einer 3,5lbs Karpfenrute schaffe ich gerade so 60m.



Ne ordentliche Rakete is aerodynamisch, im Gegensatz zu der Montage oder nem PVA-Sack. Sollte deswegen sogar weiter fliegen.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 80m mit einer Futterrakete kriegt man das überhaupt hin?
> 
> Mit PVA Säckchen an einer 3,5lbs Karpfenrute schaffe ich gerade so 60m.


Ich habe mal gelesen das es Leute gibt die über 100 Meter mit ner spod rute werfen. 
Ist aber alles nur Theorie! Ich persönlich kenne leider keinen der mit einer spod füttert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Hi, bei günstigem Wind waren 100m Wurfweite schon drin.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Moin, (sehr) gute Werfer schaffen mit abgestimmtem Setup und großer Spomb über 140m...
Ich leider nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, (sehr) gute Werfer schaffen mit abgestimmtem Setup und großer Spomb über 140m...
> Ich leider nicht.
> 
> Grüße JK



Schaffen die dann die gleiche Weite mit der Montage auch noch?


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Noch ein ganzes Stück weiter.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ein Brandungsangler hat mir erst vor wenigen Tagen erzählt, dass der "Rekord" mit einer Karpfenrute (4lbs) bei 278 Metern liegt - geworfen mit einem 150 Gramm blei - ohne weitere Montage.  Da hab ich auch nicht schlecht geschaut :q


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



jkc schrieb:


> Noch ein ganzes Stück weiter.



Normal eher nicht. Das rumschnüdelnde Vorfach bietet jede Menge Luftwiderstand und nimmt durch die Seitwärtsbewegungen jede Menge Energie raus.


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Wer auf weite Distanz fischt, sollte da auch füttern können. Eine Futterrakete lässt sich sehr weit werfen, wenn das Equipment stimmt. Die ganz weiten Würfe über 200m haben meist nichts mehr mit Angelbedingungen zu tun. Echte 100m sind schon ein ordentlicher  Wurf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ein Brandungsangler hat mir erst vor wenigen Tagen erzählt, dass der "Rekord" mit einer Karpfenrute (4lbs) bei 278 Metern liegt - geworfen mit einem 150 Gramm blei - ohne weitere Montage.  Da hab ich auch nicht schlecht geschaut :q




Ja klar...|muahah:|muahah:

Genau 1m weniger als der aktuelle Rekord von Danny Moeskops mit 150gr.... .
Das würde ich gerne mal sehen.
Vielleich bei Orkan von hinten...


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

also der aktuelle tschechische Rekord mit einer 3,5 lb Rute liegt bei etwas mehr als 167 m, geworfen mit einem 90 g Blei, ob die 278 m tatsächlich realisiert werden können, schon möglich, allerdings nicht mit einer Rute von der Stange und auch nicht mit einer Stationärrolle ... aber ist ja auch eigentlich was das Thema betrifft relativ Latte.
Wenn sich auf so einer Entfernung ein Spot befindet, der auch regelmäßig von den Fischen angeschwommen wird, halte ich es persönlich für überflüssig, noch mit Partikeln zu füttern, wozu gibt es Boilie-Rohre, da ist weniger mehr, denke ich jedenfalls und praktiziere es auch so, die Alternative wäre dann noch Method-Feeder

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

167m passt!
Wenn man es wirklich kann.. .
Falls ich jemals in die Verlegenheit käme, eine "Spod" zu benötigen, würde ich auf eine ordentliche Brandungsrute zurückgreifen - die kann man ja auch noch zum Brandungsangeln verwenden.
Petri


----------



## Justsu (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ich habe seit kurzem eine Prologic Spodrod 4,5lb neu für unter 50 Euro erstanden... ich denke das ist ein angemessener Preis und dafür bekommt man wahrscheinlich auch nicht unbedingt ne Brandungs- oder Wallerrute.

Die Rute macht so einen guten Eindruck, ich habe sie allerdings noch nicht geworfen!

Früher habe ich auch die kleine Spomb mit meinen 2,75lb Ruten (auf max. 60-70m) geworfen. Hauptgrund für die Anschaffung der Spodrute, war neben der Möglichkeit eine größere Spomb zu werfen, dass ich beim Angeln nachfüttern kann, ohne eine meiner Ruten rasunehmen zu müssen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Man muss halt immer zwischen einem echten metrischen Meter und dem unterscheiden, was ein Angler so für einen Meter hält. 

Den die gefühlten Wurfweiten und Drillzeiten kommen ja bekanntermaßen aus einem sehr utopischen Sonnensystem zu uns.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss halt immer zwischen einem echten metrischen Meter und dem unterscheiden, was ein Angler so für einen Meter hält.
> 
> Den die gefühlten Wurfweiten und Drillzeiten kommen ja bekanntermaßen aus einem sehr utopischen Sonnensystem zu uns.



Hallo,

da kann ich voll zustimmen. Bei den Wurfweiten müssen ja da massenhaft Weltmeister am Start sein.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass je weiter der Wurf geht, desto schwieriger wird es ein bestimmtes Ziel zu treffen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Und bei dem ganzen Aktionismus, der für solche Weltmeisterwürfe nötig ist, werden auch noch die letzten Fische verscheucht, die man bequem und diskret mit einem Schlenzer hätte fangen können. Es wird sich mir nie erschließen, welcher unsichtbarer Zwang auf die Leute wirkt, immer maximal weit zu werfen, bevor erst mal der Nahbereich abgeklopft wurde.

Bei uns am See sind auch einige, die reissen sich bald einen Fuss aus, nur um kurz vor dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu fischen. Nur auf die Idee rüber zu gehen und dort ganz bequem zu angeln kommen sie nicht.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns am See sind auch einige, die reissen sich bald einen Fuss aus, nur um kurz vor dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu fischen. Nur auf die Idee rüber zu gehen und dort ganz bequem zu angeln kommen sie nicht.



Vorausgesetzt man kommt ans andere Ufer bzw. Vom anderen Ufer kann man werfen.  Bei uns gibt es viele Stellen die zugewachsen sind!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ohne Flei*...* kein Prei*...*.
Ergänzen Sie sinngemäß.
Verwenden Sie nur den Buchstaben *"s"*!​


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Moin,

Wurfweiten in einem Internetforum zu Diskutieren ist immer schwierig.|supergri
Richtig ist natürlich, dass die von mir genannten Weiten nicht normal sind und richtig ist auch, dass ein Vorfach und vor allem auch der daran befindliche Köder einiges an Wurfweite kostet. 
Trotzdem ist es bei allen guten Werfern die ich kenne wie bei mir: Mit auf Wurfweite optimiertem Gerät geht es weiter hinaus als mit Spod und Spomb, wie hoch da der Einfluss der eher günstigeren Spodruten im Gegensatz zu teils high-end-Angelruten ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ich Werfe mit meiner 12' Anaconda Extreme Spod mit 7Lbs ein  140g Blei allerdings auch nicht weiter als ein 120g Blei an meinen 13' 3,5Lbs Chimeras, trotz angeblicher Weitwurfberingung auf der Spodrute / kleineren + mehr Ringen auf der Chimera und natürlich viel mehr "Bums" bei der Spodrute.
Darf ich bei dem tcheschichen Rekord von einer fischbaren Montage mit Köder ausgehen? Ich denke schon oder? Für "nur Blei" wäre das für mich allenfalls eine gute Weite.

Richtig ist auch, dass die Fische nicht immer auf großen Distanzen gefangen werden müssen.

Um aber nochmal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen:
Wie bereits angedeutet sind bei mir im Freundeskreis überwiegend preisgünstigere Spodruten im Einsatz. Das aber zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Die schon genannte Anaconda sowie die Fox Warrior Spod sind schon Jahre lang in Verwendung.

Frage die ich mir Stelle ist, welche Vorteile eine Brandungsrute bieten soll, wenn ohnehin eine Neuanschaffung getätigt werden muss, sehe ich nur Nachteile für die Brandungsrute.

Edit: Noch ein Wort zum Boilierohr, da es hier genannt wurde, die Dinger haben bei uns nahezu ausgedient. Nicht nur, dass man mit Spodrute den spürbar höheren Aktionsradius hat und auf weite Distanz und nennswerte Mengen auch schneller und unabhängig von der Form des Futters ist, das Werfen mit einem Boilierohr auf maximale Distanz ist eine extreme Belastung für den Körper. Jeder der das mal intensiver gemacht hat, wird Mukelkater oder gar den Tennisarm zu beginn der Saison kennen. Ich selbst stand kurz vor einer anhaltenden Erkrankung meines rechten Armes und habe deswegen ernsthaft gelernt auch mit links zu werfen. Einer meiner Freunde der das über Jahre intensivst gemacht hat, klagt inzwischen über anhaltende Schmerzen im rechten Arm / Schulter und ist deswegen in ärtzlicher Behandlung. Wir beide unterstellen da einen Zusammenhang, obwohl  er bereits seit Jahren kaum noch das Boilierohr benutzt.

Grüße JK


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

167m "allenfalls eine gute Weite".
Echt jetzt?
Mit 0,25er Mono auf 1000€ Multi, 100gr Blei und dem Besten was Zziplex zu bieten hat, sind 230m schon für sehr geübte Werfer die Obergrenze.
Auch die Rekordhalter werfen im Training meist deutlich geringere Weiten als ihr eigener Rekord
Mit Stationärrolle darf man gerne 10-20m abziehen.
Bei 0,35er nochmal 15-20m.
Für die Montage wiederum 20-30m.. .
Diese Werte gelten für Könner.. .
Obwohl ich groß und stark bin, auch nicht selten werfe, darf man für mich getrost nochmal 20m abziehen.. .
167m ist schon ne Hausnummer!
Man neigt draussen dazu, seine Wurfweite zu überschätzen.
Petri


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ja, echt jetzt, ich selber habe schon ein 165m breites Kanalstück überworfen (natuerlich nur mit Blei) und bin längst nicht der beste Werfer und habe auch nur Gerät an der unteren Grenze des Highendbereich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*



jkc schrieb:


> ......
> Edit: Noch ein Wort zum Boilierohr, da es hier genannt wurde, die Dinger haben bei uns nahezu ausgedient. Nicht nur, dass man mit Spodrute den spürbar höheren Aktionsradius hat und auf Weite Distanz und nennswerte Mengen auch schneller ist, das Werfen mit einem Boilierohr auf maximale Distanz ist eine extreme Belastung für den Körper. Jeder der das mal intensiver gemacht hat, wird Mukelkater oder gar den Tennisarm zu beginn der Saison kennen. Ich selbst stand kurz vor einer anhaltenden Erkrankung meines rechten Armes und habe deswegen ernsthaft gelernt auch mit links zu werfen. Einer meiner Freunde der das über Jahre intensivst gemacht hat, klagt inzwischen über anhaltende Schmerzen im linken Arm / Schulter und ist deswegen in ärtzlicher Behandlung. Wir beide unterstellen da einen Zusammenhang.
> 
> Grüße JK




Angeln ist halt wirklich körperliche Höchstleistung bzw. das Füttern 
Ne Spaß, das glaub ich dir sofort. Nach meinem ersten Boilierohreinsatz dachte icham nächsten Tag ich hab ein Tennismatch in den Armen.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Wenn Du keinen Rückenwind hattest - Respekt!


----------



## pike-81 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Moinsen!
Paßt vielleicht nicht ganz genau zum Thema, aber vielleicht bekomme ich ja trotzdem eine kurze Antwort...
Was spricht denn gegen eine Schleuder?
Da gibt es heutzutage ja wahre Hightech-Produkte. 
Klar, für Partikel auf Distanz ist das nichts. 
Aber Boilies und Pellets müßte man doch ohne großen Kraftaufwand über den Horizont schießen können...
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Hm, 

für mich spricht dagegen die Reichweite, Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit und Abnutzung. 
Ich bezweifel, dass man mit der Schleuder Boiles auch nur annäehernd soweit raus bekommt wie mit einer Spomb, und bei nicht-runden Sachen wie Pellets ist es dann komplett vorbei, auch was die Zielgenauigkeit angeht.


Grüße JK


----------



## Thorsten1953 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spod Rute*

Ich glaube auch nicht so ganz das man mit einer Schleuder auf solche Distanzen kommt...
Ich persönlich komme mit der Schleuder höchstens 20m

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

